# Derelict Hastings pier on fire



## mr_bones (Oct 5, 2010)

Just heard on the radio that the historic seaside pier in Hastings has been on fire since the early hours of this morning, destroying the furthest 200 feet including the ballroom. The pier has been open and closed on and off for the past 10 years.


----------



## kyberhai (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't imagine I'd be alone on here in suggesting that the little scrotes responsible go down for life 

Also I'd quite happily give up any 'visitation rights' if I knew that these sites could be kept utterly impenetrable, and thus preserved for future generations to enjoy.


----------



## DubbedNavigator (Oct 5, 2010)

Now lets see David Cameron "Hug a hoody"


----------



## krela (Oct 5, 2010)

And what exactly does a piece of clothing have to do with a burning pier? :wrolleyes:


----------



## mc_nebula (Oct 5, 2010)

Not local yoof. Yesterday, the compulsory purchase order went through for the council to purchase the pier of the panama-based firm who own it. (Ravenclaw or something, they are called) The council were going to gift it on to the group campaigning to "Save the Pier" 

So, of course, it is a total coincidence that the pier is arsoned on the same day? 

Same story as West Pier (Brighton), Denbigh's main hall, West Park main hall and plenty of other listed, locally loved or nationally important buildings getting in the way of a few million quid... and a couple of dozen barrat boxes.


----------



## DubbedNavigator (Oct 5, 2010)

krela said:


> And what exactly does a piece of clothing have to do with a burning pier? :wrolleyes:



Well played


----------



## RichardH (Oct 5, 2010)

mc_nebula said:


> So, of course, it is a total coincidence that the pier is arsoned on the same day?



I am likewise nonplussed by the correlation between fires in derelict buildings and the announcement of unfavourable planning decisions, compulsory purchase orders, and the like.

Do you think that we might be just a teensy little bit cynical? No?

Me neither. :skeptical:


----------



## mc_nebula (Oct 5, 2010)

I note that the BBC article (http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-11473688) states an 18 year old and a 19 year old have been arrested. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## RichardH (Oct 5, 2010)

mc_nebula said:


> I note that the BBC article (http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-11473688) states an 18 year old and a 19 year old have been arrested. This is going to be interesting.



Hmm. Give me some time, and I'll manage to work that into my Grand Unified Conspiracy Theory.

Seriously, I hope that they do catch the toerags (whomever they may be) and that they are brought before an old-fashioned _"hang 'em and flog 'em"_ judge. And it takes a lot to get me annoyed enough to say something like that. 

I think I need a cup of tea. And possibly a new spleen.


----------

